# Strut bars?



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone have one? I would like to give it a try. Here's a website I found. 

http://throwdownperformance.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4754




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have the front bar, and it is a noticeable difference. Main thing it will do however is harshen your ride since it clamps down on top of the strut itself instead of the tower, lessening the amount of "play" it has when going over bumps.

It helps a decent amount, and I would recommend it, but if you want to really tighten up your handling get the rear tower bar.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the Ultra Racing 2pt front strut bar as well as the rear Ultra Racing rear upper 2pt strut bar in my trunk and absolutely love both of them. My car feels like its glued to the pavement. It definitely makes the car more rigid. I have no regrets buying either one of them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I've got the rear upper and rear lower bars and I love them. Really tightens up the car. Definitely recommend them, worth every penny.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I will give it a try! I would like a smoother stiffer ride myself. I also plan on getting a stiffer engine mount. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok - I have four bars right now and getting a fifth soon. I have the upper front and upper rear tower bars and I have the lower 4pt front and the rear 2pt. I have to say my ECO handles very nice for a FWD car. Makes the car much more neutral than stock. Just this afternoon I was taking an on ramp that had the 20 mph signs with the picture of the truck tipping over. I was doing 40 mph and this Ford Explorer comes flying up behind me. I took my Cruze up to 60 on the remainder of the ramp and left him far behind. I was surprised that my rear tires were squealing while the fronts had good grip (all tires at 41 psi cold). My wife was not too pleased. I am very impressed.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

Where are you buying these struts from? I've read Ultra Racing. I found that website but they offered them for a 1.6 cruze. The rear upper bar goes across the top of the trunk. What are the rear lowers? I'm new to the strut bar mods so trying to get informed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I was amazed at how simple the rear strut tower bar is when I saw it on Smurf's car. I bought some tubular steel to make my own. It's stupid how easy the rear one is to make.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I was amazed at how simple the rear strut tower bar is when I saw it on Smurf's car. I bought some tubular steel to make my own. It's stupid how easy the rear one is to make.


That's awesome, but it also make a person wonder why is there only one company currently making these parts? If I'm not mistaken they are shipped from overseas so the cost is a bit higher than if a domestic company was making front & rear strut tower bars.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> That's awesome, but it also make a person wonder why is there only one company currently making these parts? If I'm not mistaken they are shipped from overseas so the cost is a bit higher than if a domestic company was making front & rear strut tower bars.


There's a very good chance one of our own guys will start making these to sell people. All you need is tubular steel, a drill press, and a couple of nuts, bolts, and washers. The member I've been talking to about this has a powder coating contact that can probably make these for fairly cheap. We'd be looking at under $100 for a powder coated tubular steel bar with holes to run bolts for already existing mounting points. With a group buy, I can see this ending up closer to $70-80 per bar. The member I talked to said that his current bar made a huge difference in handling. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There's a very good chance one of our own guys will start making these to sell people. All you need is tubular steel, a drill press, and a couple of nuts, bolts, and washers. The member I've been talking to about this has a powder coating contact that can probably make these for fairly cheap. We'd be looking at under $100 for a powder coated tubular steel bar with holes to run bolts for already existing mounting points. With a group buy, I can see this ending up closer to $70-80 per bar. The member I talked to said that his current bar made a huge difference in handling.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yea but what about the other chassis reinforcement bars I would assume those would be a little harder to manufacture.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

^^id totally be interested if that happens, much rather give my money to this said guy over some over seas company.. what about the front tower bar could he do those aswell


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

giantsfan10 said:


> ^^id totally be interested if that happens, much rather give my money to this said guy over some over seas company.. what about the front tower bar could he do those aswell


The uppers will be easily done I'm not sure about the rest.
I plan on having most every chassis bar possible on my Car.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsfan10 said:


> ^^id totally be interested if that happens, much rather give my money to this said guy over some over seas company.. what about the front tower bar could he do those aswell


Front bar is a bit more tricky due to the way it's mounted and there not being a simple mounting point. I'll have to look at the engine bay a bit closer. 

I have noticed though that the car's chassis twists a LOT in corners, and the rear bar will alleviate a lot of that. For most people, it will fix many of their issues. The front bar stiffens the front of the car, but it may adversely affect ride quality as the chassis is designed to flex a bit when going over bumps and uneven pavement. This removes that flex.



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The uppers will be easily done I'm not sure about the rest.
> I plan on having most every chassis bar possible on my Car.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


The lowers I'm not sure of. It's doable if you have a welder, but of course that's more work.



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea but what about the other chassis reinforcement bars I would assume those would be a little harder to manufacture.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


The front will be your biggest challenge. The rest is just a matter of testing and fitting and welding. You can make your own rear for under $30, hardware and paint included. I'll spray mine with high heat flat black and just bolt it in. It won't look like a fancy UR bar, but for 1/5 the price and more rigidity, I don't really care, especially since you have to duck down to see it.

Based on my experience with the rear strut tower bar on my previous cars, I'd say every Cruze should have one. You will notice an immediate difference in steering response and emergency maneuvering stability. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Based on my experience with the rear strut tower bar on my previous cars, I'd say every Cruze should have one. You will notice an immediate difference in steering response and emergency maneuvering stability.


 Agreed - the rear tower bar was the last bar I installed and definitely made a difference in steering response and car balance.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you for the link to the front strut bar I was thinking about that yesterday, most manufactures have already jumped on the performance market and sell most of this stuff right at the dealership. $$


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to make them for Mitsubishis at Road Race. Super easy.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There's a very good chance one of our own guys will start making these to sell people. All you need is tubular steel, a drill press, and a couple of nuts, bolts, and washers. The member I've been talking to about this has a powder coating contact that can probably make these for fairly cheap. We'd be looking at under $100 for a powder coated tubular steel bar with holes to run bolts for already existing mounting points. With a group buy, I can see this ending up closer to $70-80 per bar. The member I talked to said that his current bar made a huge difference in handling.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'd Like to be in that group buy if it comes around..Not sure if there is a way to be notified of the existence of one if it comes up.


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd really like for someone to make bars for me. I drive on some really windy roads, this would be great to have. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Id say give it a month for R&D.
I'm sure he's wanting to get on this ASAP 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'd really like for someone to make bars for me. I drive on some really windy roads, this would be great to have.


 You will really like the way the car tightens up and has improved steering response with those bars.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Any update on the homemade bars, yet?


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah. Update? Interested.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am gonna give it a shot and make my own and see if it can be profitable with time and materials to make them for my fellow cruzers


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I am gonna give it a shot and make my own and see if it can be profitable with time and materials to make them for my fellow cruzers


I'd buy one for the front!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a full machine shop, however my oven for powder coating is your standard size oven, so i think im gonna make all my parts adjustable. Does anyone think its weird how someone advertises there stuff by saying ***** ****** Strut Bars are being designed to absorb the impact and minimizing the possible damages due to the chassis in an event of collision. ? AAhhhh what? Any data to support this that its would have a positive effect on the engineered crumple zones?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Count me in if someone decides to make these!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

hifi- I might be interested too.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting the upper front & rear bars for awhile, but the $1xx price was always a bit high. If we could get them for closer to $100 (or under) I would be in for it


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Bumping an older thread but has anyone found a link for these even under the $200 price point?

***EDIT*** Looks like Ebaaay has them for $170 but I can't check on them or shipping costs at work. I'll take a look when I get home. No retailer is offering them lower than $230 and yes, the Ebay ones are the name brand versions.


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

I made my own a little while ago. Definitely feel a difference. 

Being a site vendor I will happily offer these for sale if people are interested. However they not be powder coated just to help keep costs down. They would be painted and cleared.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job! Rear bars make a nice improvement.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

How much for a rear bar unpainted so I can powder coat it?


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Put me down for a rear upper bar. Install looks simple enough. I can do my own paint job if it would save some $$.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

*Struts*



dsmskyline said:


> I made my own a little while ago. Definitely feel a difference.
> 
> Being a site vendor I will happily offer these for sale if people are interested. However they not be powder coated just to help keep costs down. They would be painted and cleared.


How much my man? You said painted and cleared? Looks chrome...? I have a question. I had a strut bar over engine in my Civic and it made a huge difference taking turns and going around ramps on the highway and such. It was like 60-65$.. Want that grounded feeling again. What are the best 2 to do? Engine and trunk? Also i just found them on Ebay for 118$ for trunk and 128$ for engine..Looking for something cheaper. Seems a little expensive for a bar of metal SMH


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Weird that I never received a notification of a reply in here. I actually looked at the thread around July and don't remember seeing any either.

If you are interested shoot me a pm and we can talk more.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

dsmskyline said:


> I made my own a little while ago. Definitely feel a difference.
> 
> Being a site vendor I will happily offer these for sale if people are interested. However they not be powder coated just to help keep costs down. They would be painted and cleared.


Any chance a rear bar is available to purchase?


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

I know this is an older thread, can these bard still be purchased?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

speedy862004 said:


> Where are you buying these struts from? I've read Ultra Racing. I found that website but they offered them for a 1.6 cruze. The rear upper bar goes across the top of the trunk. What are the rear lowers? I'm new to the strut bar mods so trying to get informed.


also very new to this!!

this is a daily driver, and I would like better handling, so for a stock car, is all 4 recommended? upper/lower front and upper/lower rear?


----------

